# Daily Manna for Monday June 30, 2008



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Stand firm then, with the belt of truth buckled around your waist, with the breastplate of righteousness in place, and with your feet fitted with the readiness that comes from the gospel of peace. In addition to all this, take up the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming arrows of the evil one. Take the helmet of salvation and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God. And pray in the Spirit on all occasions with all kinds of prayers and requests. With this in mind, be alert and always keep on praying for all the saints. Ephesians 6:14-18 NIV


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

every day in the morning


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Daily Manna for Tuesday, July1, 2008*

And this is my prayer: that your love may abound more and more in knowledge and depth of insight, so that you may be able to discern what is best and may be pure and blameless until the day of Christ, filled with the fruit of righteousness that comes through Jesus Christ--to the glory and praise of God. Philippians 1:9-11 NIV


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

WHERE YOU AT, CF?

You are missed. Anybody know where he is???


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> WHERE YOU AT, CF?
> You are missed. Anybody know where he is???


Hi Mrs. Backlasher. I'm alright. I'm here in San Antonio at the InTown Suites on Nacogdoches. My sister lives near here. The New Mexico job went down the tubes March 31st. I missed too much work from the accidental fall and the heart attack earlier this year. They said they ran out of work. I'm in pain and walk with a cane. All the doctors do is prescribe stronger and stonger pain pills. I need to be on Social Security or something. I am on unemployment benefits.

I don't receive the Manna on email that I used to get each morning. Take care.

CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, I'm glad that you're back in Texas. I pray that God will lift you above the pain and heal the cause. I'm glad you are near your sister.

I think you can copy the Daily Manna off their website, then paste it here.

Blessings to you.


----------

